# Nest boxes for pregnant rabbits



## Sophierabbit (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi there 

Does anyone know any household items I could use as a nest box? Or how I could make one? Unfortunately becuse of where I live I cannot buy a nest box for a shop (I have not seen any available online either).

Thanks


----------



## Niele da Kine (May 20, 2021)

Hmm, a really big turkey sized roasting pan may work, but the rabbit may be nervous if it finds out it's a roasting pan?

A cardboard box will work if nothing else, it doesn't have to have a top on it.  

If you have flat lumber (plywood) and a way to cut it into smaller pieces, you could make a nest box.   If it were me, I'd measure the length of the rabbit when it's just sitting and add another third to half of that length.  I'd make it as wide as the rabbit is long.  Height of the rabbit plus half that amount or even twice the height of the rabbit if a lot of nest material will be in it.  That should probably be an adequate size?

There's lots of different ways to build a nest space.  The bunnies here are angoras so they're kept in wire bottomed hutches and we have dropped nesting spaces so if a baby gets out of the nest it can roll back in.












They can also climb out the sides when they're still small.  The mortality rate of young buns has been greatly reduced since they can now get back into the nest if they get pushed or dragged out.


----------

